# How to teach "capping" in protection (and maby other situations as well)



## coredev (Dec 8, 2015)

Hi,

First I'd like to apologize for my English, it's not my first language. 

We have a fantastic 3 years old female GSD with a very high drive. We have come a long way in both obedience and protection training and we're hoping to compete IPO1 sometime the coming year. Unfortunately, we're having some problem with the part where the dog should follow by my side as we follow the "decoy" to the point where I will lay the dog down and she will wait until the "decoy" start to "run" await.

She is having a really hard time following by my side, she can handle 1-2 steps but then she starts to increase her pace. So my questing is, how should we train her to "cap" (is this the right word?) - i.e. stay obedient and by my side even under such pressure.

When we're training protection, we're using a help trainer that goes behind me with the dog in a line (and correcting the dog as she want to increase her pace and go ahead of me). Progress does however not come.

This is also manifests itself when we're out walking - she can go by my side but as we meet another dog, she often can't hold her self and starts to increase the pace.

We have tried to train this by different methods:

1) Placing a ball in the middle of a imaginary circle. Then walk the circle's circumference with my dog between me and the ball. When she can go by my side calmly (while watching the ball at all times) she can have the ball. She can handle this exercise just fine.

2) Placing a ball in front of us. Then walk with my dog towards it. When she can go by my side calmly (while watching the ball) she can have the ball. This is not going so well. She usually handles in in the end but it can take 5-10 times - and it doesn't improve.

So... any ideas on how we can train this so she can control herself while in such high drive state?


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

More and stronger foundation work n obedience....specifics can't be credibly given without seeing the dog and the relationship of handler/dog when in motion.


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

Get your partner to hold a wedge or tug and be in front of you. Important to walk backwards and teach the dog to back up with you. Initially reward the first two steps as long as the dog backs with you. Then gradually increase the length of time walking backward then forward and repeat until the dog shows strong control. Then have your partner mirror you walking backward and forward as you do holding the tug. 

Use a pinch and pops to keep the dog in the correct position. Only send the dog when the line is loose and he is showing control without being restrained.


----------



## coredev (Dec 8, 2015)

cliffson1 said:


> More and stronger foundation work n obedience


Could you please expand on this. How should we train to achieve this?  Just train more?


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

In simple terms you increase the strength of the dogs execution of command through increasingly harder distraction. As an example take the command "sit". 
Most dogs will sit when commanded. But will the dog sit until the next command is given? Will the dog sit for say three minutes if you don't give another command during that period. Will the dog remain seated if you walk 60 feet away for one minute? ...suppose you turn your back to the dog sixty feet away for one minute? Will you dog stay in sit if I am there an take a ball out and throw it in front of him? The distractions get harder and harder requiring stronger foundation work or the foundation becomes stronger as the dog can remain in sit with these distractions. Foundation work is always a process of increasing reliability under stress or distractions, whether it is heeling, sit, down,whatever. I prefer to make the command absolute in execution by the dog by slowly increasing level of distractions and then I start asking for compliance of command while the dog is in drive. If the foundation is strong enough,( and the genetics of the dog allows the dog to control their drive), then the dog will be asked to perform while in drive. Hope this helps.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

totally agree with Cliff.

This will work in all situations , including real life , like this example that you gave "This is also manifests itself when we're out walking - she can go by my side but as we meet another dog, she often can't hold her self and starts to increase the pace"

Not the lure and bribe and get the reward (bite) . You just do not always get what you want . Dealing with this conditions capping.


----------

